# Corona Gorda advice...



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Im in need of a few good opinions, and where better to go to than you guys (and gals).
My Father was kind enough to offer to buy a box of cuban cigars for my upcoming bachelor party. Im personally a big fan of the corona gorda size and was hoping some of you could let me know what a few of your favorites are. Looking for something thats not killer strong, but a nice med-full bodied (something along the lines of the stregnth of a Monte 4).
What are your fav's?.. thanks! :u


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gorda (aka Gran Coronas) I like are:

Cohiba Siglo IV (med/full bodied)

Quai d'Orsay Gran Corona (mild morning cigar)

Bolivar Corona Extra (med/full bodied)

H Upmann Magnum 46 (med bodied)


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

bachelor party advice 101

u will be so drunk, it won't really matter what you're smoking. Plus many of the people who are quick to grab a cigar and light up will put it down 3 puffs later either because it's "too much" for them or cause they were so wasted they just forgot where they put it

i would say mag46's, good price and great flavor. 

we had sig4's at my wedding, 2 boxes were gone in like 15minutes with 40 of them ending up in ashtrays. bunch of ****'s.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I would agree on the mag46's. Fantastic smoke for the price tag.
If your Dad's footing the bill, I would go for the Siglo IVs as they are hand and foot above any other. JMHO


Steve :w


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

DaveC said:


> bunch of ****'s.


flipflop was at your wedding?  :r


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Firstly, congratulations on your wedding.

Definitely the H. Upmann Magnum 46. Great flavour, great value... especially for a bachelor party. It has a similar strength to the Monte 4. As for flavor, the Monte 4 has a more coffee/chocolate flavor, whereas the magnums have a nice sweet tobacco flavor.

The Magnum has a great draw and flavour, but due to the great flavor and easy draw, it is easy draw quickly thus may give harsh taste: your attendants may disgard the magnums earlier than expected.

If you wish to go milder with the same price range, go for the Hoyo Epicure 1. If your dad buys an aged Hoyo (5-6 months), it will be less harsh, and hopefully your guests will smoke the stick right down to the nub.

Justin.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

uhh...mag46 if you HAVE to have a corona gorda.

might i suggest something in tube tho...for handing out as gifts to non smokers or non frequent smokers these are best.nice tube if they want a souvenir and if they want to take the cigar home it is well protected.also if they are drunk and sit/fall on em no problem.also being a bachelor party they can make lewd jokes/comments about the tube.

derrek


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Love the H. Upmann Magnum 46... Wait, I'm almost out. I gotta go!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the Punch Punch and the SLR Serie A the most. The Punch is sweeter than the SLR, but the SLR is a bit heavier bodied. Juan Lopez No. 1, is also very nice and med bodied. Hoyo Epi. #1 is mild- med and very tasty. Two others that are nice med bodied smokes you don't hear much about are Romeo Ex. #3, and Raphael Gonzales. Romeo is med and the R.G. is mild-med.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was gonna say the HdM Epi #1. if they're anywhere near what an Epi #2 tastes like, that would be my pick (sorry if they're not).

what about something a little thinner/longer/cheaper?
like a Fonseca #1?
if not everyone there is a normal cigar smoker, might not be a bad idea to have a lighter cigar that's not so expensive and still flavorful enough for the regular cigar smokers.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Magnum 46 - medium,very nice flavor.
Punch Punch - medium to full, great flavor.
Good Luck and have fun on at the party.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

all great suggestions, the best being to not share these with the drunk friends..like dave said it will be a waste...bring some domestics..in fancy tubes as mentioned above and give them out to the friends..its your gift from dad anyway..why pass them out? keep the good stuff for when you can really sit and enjoy. :u


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Congratulations on the upcoming Wedding! Great Advice too, from all. Won't even try to top the choices....all good.

I'd probably give Cubans to about a half dozen or so of my closest friends who know the difference just to blow them away, then let the rest smoke the Dominican Republics....which would blow them away! But in the Spirit of the Party WTF....  .....Nothing but the Best, right?

Your Father sounds like a first class act, very generous.


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

Some other good ones to consider, although I do agree with DaveC about the waste of good sticks.

http://www.cigars-review.org/Corona-Gorda-Size.htm


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW - thanks for all the great replies guys!!
Yeah, I plan on giving only the "experienced" smokers there a good cuban. The rest will get padrons or something similar.
I totally forgot about the mag 46's - might be what I get.
thanks again!! :u


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Personally, as was mentioned before, I would suggest purchasing an inexpensive TUBED cigar. You won't be able to find a cigar as large as a corona gorda, mostly pc's in this type of cigar, but it's a cool presentation, and your guests can have the option of smoking it, or keeping it. Those that don't smoke can then have it in safe keeping to give to someone who does.
My suggestions would be RyJ #2 Tubed (different than the Cedros deluxe #2), Bolivar #2 or H. Upmann Coronas Major. 

But that's not the only reason why I suggest a less expensive cigar. How many of you have given out great cigars to casual smokers only to find it crushed out in an ashtray with only an inch or two smoked off of it? How much does that piss you off?! :c 

At bachelor parties, weddings, etc., most of the people you give cigars to wouldn't know the difference between a great Habanos cigar and a good one. They would enjoy a less expensive machine-made or handmade just as much. The magic for them would be that it's a REAL CUBAN CIGAR. Other than that, they probably couldn't care less.

Just my $02. Enjoy your bachelor party!


----------



## ronin (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats and the Mag46 are the way to go. I am just not sure if a bachelor party is the place I would hand them out at.


----------



## DocRKS (Aug 8, 2004)

A lot of great recommendations were sent your way. I'd like to offer a suggestion - seek out the PUNCH Black Prince (not that hard to find) - it is the mildest of the PUNCH line of Gran Coronas so should appeal to a wider audience of Habana smokers (offering the mildness to the newbies but also a delicious flavor to the more experienced.) Also - this stick is on the cut list and won't be in production much longer - grab them while you can still get them.
For the non-Habana choice - the DR version of RyJ makes a Clemenceau and a Churchill in a very handsome Aluminum Tube ---very tasty smoke - great presentation - and it won't break your heart to see them smoked less then half-way down and put into a drink glass filled with ice !


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

My vote would be for some recent production Mag 46, or 98 Punch Punch if you can find them. That being said, Dave is right. Unless you have alot of real aficionados as friends, these will be wasted. Pick up a bundle of Connies. Most non-smokers will appreciate these just as much. Tuck the CG's away for a while.


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

HU Super Corona
Punch Black Prince
Aged Punch Punch

Wade


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Punch Punch! DocRKS is right about the Black Prince, but getting hard to find. 

I agree with DaveC, don't hand out good sticks at a stripperfest!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Dont give good cigars away to people who cant enjoy/appreciate them properly.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DocRKS said:


> A lot of great recommendations were sent your way. I'd like to offer a suggestion - seek out the PUNCH Black Prince (not that hard to find) - it is the mildest of the PUNCH line of Gran Coronas so should appeal to a wider audience of Habana smokers (offering the mildness to the newbies but also a delicious flavor to the more experienced.) Also - this stick is on the cut list and won't be in production much longer - grab them while you can still get them.


If you want to go on the stronger side, a Punch Super Selection No. 11 is the way to go.


----------

